# April TOTM-Voting Begins!



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

This is our first Tank of the Month Photo Competition, and I hope it goes as well as POTM . Great photos, and good luck!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Someone mentioned that the photos aren't showing up. They are for me, anyone else? Let me know, and sorry for the trouble


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

I can see them!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I can see them


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know 

I was thinking "Hmm, people are voting, so I guess they can see them" lol.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I cant see them at all I see the numbers but not the photos. What could be the problem?


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I see them


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Riker: Try using a different browser. It might be something wrong with yours (either temporarily, or a script compatibility issue with these particular images for whatever reason). I am on Firefox and I can see them.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I am on firefox I will try explorer. I just tried explore it worked


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Woot! It does make me wonder why you couldn't see it on firefox, but the important thing is that you were able to see it


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Yap it is weird. I like the tank I voted for I hope it is a comebacker


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

I really like all of the tanks this month, tough choice.


----------

